# Pepper Jack cheese



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Last year I made some jack cheese and this year I wanted to try putting jalepenos in to make pepper jack. What kind of peppers do you use? As in dried or fresh? When do you put the peppers in? And if you put peppers in, how does it affect keeping ability? I am worried that putting the peppers in will cause a tendancy to mold. Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just try using some of those dry flakes you get with pizza


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

We make jalapeno cheddar. boil the fresh,chopped jalapeno's, in water just enough to cover. Till tender, can add extra water. Be carefull, the fumes will make you choke. I try to do this part with all windows open, and fans going. Let water cool, add to your milk before you add culture. add chopped jalapeno's when you add salt to curds before putting in press.

Deb


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks y'all! That sounds good. I wasn't real sure on the details.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, Yikes! I ended up with "pepper swissarella" I did like Deb said, boiling jalapenos, etc. Let it sit for a week and when I cut it open it had holes like swiss, but had the texture and flavor of mozzarella. Weird.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Too funny!


----------

